# OKlahoma/Arkansas/Texas Herf??



## snrscnr2003

I would like to get fellow CS members from these areas together for a 3 state Herf around the End of March 06. It will be lots of fun with plenty of Drinkin and smokin and definitely some chattin. Will be a great time for all fellow CS members to meet other members on our site. Post here and PM me and we can work out a place to get this great event going. Looking forward to herfin with all. I am lookin for a weekend event to do this.


----------



## croatan

Depending on time and location, I'd be interested.

The DFW area seems to be fairly central


----------



## Danimal

I am interested as well.


----------



## snrscnr2003

I am open to suggestions!!!! There are a lot of good places to go would like to get it in the middle somewhere so everyone whowant to go has around the same distance to go. If any of you know of a good place then throw it up in the air.

Okay so far we have 
1.DFW area Texas


----------



## cigar no baka

I might be able to make it so long as it's in the DFW area.


----------



## snrscnr2003

OKay so far that is 2 votes for the DFW area looks like that is gonna be the place so far. Still looking for other places Keep the ideals coming


----------



## snrscnr2003

Alright I figured out a date to get together and meet up ew are going to shot for March 25th threw the 27th. This is still flexible if anyone else has a better time to do this in March. 

Thanks JR and hope to see everyone there


----------



## croatan

snrscnr2003 said:


> Alright I figured out a date to get together and meet up ew are going to shot for March 25th threw the 27th. This is still flexible if anyone else has a better time to do this in March.
> 
> Thanks JR and hope to see everyone there


 My birthday is the 24th, so how about we call it Croatan's Birthday Herf? Kind of has a nice ring to it, doesn't it?


----------



## snrscnr2003

croatan said:


> My birthday is the 24th, so how about we call it Croatan's Birthday Herf? Kind of has a nice ring to it, doesn't it?


 :r that funny sounds good to me and will bring a special smoke just for you hehehe


----------



## pnoon

snrscnr2003 said:


> :r that funny sounds good to me and will bring a special smoke just for you hehehe


Cremosas For Croatan  
(kinda sounds like Habitat for Humanity)


----------



## snrscnr2003

Well cant let thw cat out of the bag hehehehe man I wouldnt do that I was thinkin a really nice Ashton or something in that ball park.


----------



## Uniputt

Another vote for D/FW here.....if it's held here, I think I can make it.


----------



## Danimal

D/FW Vote here too.


----------



## cameroncouch02

DFW vote as well. Might be able to get basil to come too.


----------



## cameroncouch02

croatan said:


> My birthday is the 24th, so how about we call it Croatan's Birthday Herf? Kind of has a nice ring to it, doesn't it?


As long as you give a good party gift bag away. :r


----------



## AF MAN

pnoon said:


> Cremosas For Croatan
> (kinda sounds like Habitat for Humanity)


Now your talkin Pete! and to continue the spirit of giving I think I might even be able to scare up a few Tamborils for ole James :r

DFW sounds great!!

I 'll talk to Cabo and a few others around here to see about carpooling


----------



## Uniputt

All I can say is I'm glad the focus of Cremosa consumption has finally shifted from me! :fu :r 

I feel as though I've dodged a bullet! :gn


Any ideas on a locale?  
(The last little herf was held at the Gaylord Texan, but it was more of an impromptu gathering, with no formal reservations.....)

I'd be glad to help in any way needed. 
(Except for sacrificial tastebud donation....)


----------



## AF MAN

Uniputt said:


> All I can say is I'm glad the focus of Cremosa consumption has finally shifted from me! :fu :r
> 
> I feel as though I've dodged a bullet! :gn
> 
> Any ideas on a locale?
> (The last little herf was held at the Gaylord Texan, but it was more of an impromptu gathering, with no formal reservations.....)
> 
> I'd be glad to help in any way needed.
> (Except for sacrificial tastebud donation....)


David... Sounded like it was a good venue but if you could get a solid head count shortly before the herf, you could make the reservations...yes?


----------



## snrscnr2003

Alright DFW area it is and for location it is up to everyone I live in OKC and dont really know of good cigar friendly locatios to have an all weekend herf so what ever everyone wants to do is fine by me.


----------



## snrscnr2003

Uniputt said:


> All I can say is I'm glad the focus of Cremosa consumption has finally shifted from me! :fu :r
> 
> I feel as though I've dodged a bullet! :gn
> 
> Any ideas on a locale?
> (The last little herf was held at the Gaylord Texan, but it was more of an impromptu gathering, with no formal reservations.....)
> 
> I'd be glad to help in any way needed.
> (Except for sacrificial tastebud donation....)


Sounds good need a nice place for I am stuck there for the weekend herfin and crashin...


----------



## Danimal

Uniputt said:


> All I can say is I'm glad the focus of Cremosa consumption has finally shifted from me!


Thanks for reminding us.


----------



## snrscnr2003

Well know Uniputt I will bring a bundle of Creamasosas for you!!!!! :r Cant wait has anyone found a place yet???


----------



## snrscnr2003

Has anyone been working on a location???? If not I will get online and start searching for a good place to have it at. I need to know as soon as possible for I have to make reservations there. Thanks JR


----------



## Uniputt

Thought I resurrect this thread again. Seems as though the problem is going to be the location. The Gaylord worked before, and it can work again!

The sports bar does allow cigar smoking, and they have the leather chairs, 50' screen, food, drinks, etc.....and it holds a large amount of people. It may be possible to reserve the swiveling recliners in a quantity sufficient to our needs, and have them arrange them together for us. (or at least put us all in one section....) If I recall correctly, the last time they were more than happy to make reservations.....

The cigar lounge is a bit smaller, has tvs, a bar, swiveling/reclining leather chairs, a golf simulator that you rent by the hour (clubs/balls provided). The cigar lounge cannot be reserved on the weekends.....but we could just meet there and take it over!  

The cigar lounge is definitely quieter, and more private, and teh sports bar has a brazilian tvs, people moving around/more activity.

Some of the others who went last time can chime in regarding this potential venue.......yay or nay.


----------



## cameroncouch02

If this is happening in the DFW area....I would say we all go to the Flying Saucer in Ft. Worth. I know they have a humidor there packed with sticks I wouldn't touch, but that was a definate sign that they allow cigar smoking. They only have like 100 beers on tap. Great atmosphere too.


----------



## croatan

cameroncouch02 said:


> If this is happening in the DFW area....I would say we all go to the Flying Saucer in Ft. Worth. I know they have a humidor there packed with sticks I wouldn't touch, but that was a definate sign that they allow cigar smoking. They only have like 100 beers on tap. Great atmosphere too.


 Last time I was there, cigar smoking was only allowed outside on the upstairs patio. A few years ago, you could smoke everywhere. Have they decided to allow cigar smoking again?


----------



## Danimal

Gaylord was a great location. Very comfortable seats and a nice room to smoke in, just a bit dark.


----------



## Uniputt

croatan said:


> Last time I was there, cigar smoking was only allowed outside on the upstairs patio. A few years ago, you could smoke everywhere. Have they decided to allow cigar smoking again?


This is correct, no smoking inside at The Flying Saucer. Only in the patio downstairs (with picnic tables) or upstairs (limited seating/tables)

As far as the Gaylord being dark, Daniel, rememer when I was messing with the touch-screen on the wall? I accidentally turned the lights out? :r We can adjust the lights, the sound, the TV to any setting we wish. 

I'm not lobbying for the Gaylord or anything......but it is a pretty cool place. We may want to consider the sports bar option as well.....


----------



## cameroncouch02

Doesnt matter where, I will try to get up there for this once the dust settles and the date is picked.


----------



## cameroncouch02

I just said The Flying Saucer because there is a hot lil mexican girl that works in there. Man with the tattoo and everything.


----------



## cigar no baka

Uniputt said:


> This is correct, no smoking inside at The Flying Saucer . Only in the patio downstairs (with picnic tables) or upstairs (limited seating/tables)
> 
> As far as the Gaylord being dark, Daniel, rememer when I was messing with the touch-screen on the wall? I accidentally turned the lights out? :r We can adjust the lights, the sound, the TV to any setting we wish.
> 
> I'm not lobbying for the Gaylord or anything......but it is a pretty cool place. We may want to consider the sports bar option as well.....


You are correct about the Flying Saucer (assume you're speaking of the one in Houston?) limiting cigar smoking to upstairs, but limited seating? There are at least 4-5 large couches and they were very comfy last time I was there. But you are right about limited tables.

As for where to meet in Dallas, I know nothing, so I will leave it up to those who know more than I...


----------



## Danimal

cigar no baka said:


> As for where to meet in Dallas, I know nothing, so I will leave it up to those who know more than I...


Same here, although going back to Gaylord would not disappoint me.


----------



## snrscnr2003

Uniputt said:


> This is correct, no smoking inside at The Flying Saucer. Only in the patio downstairs (with picnic tables) or upstairs (limited seating/tables)
> 
> As far as the Gaylord being dark, Daniel, rememer when I was messing with the touch-screen on the wall? I accidentally turned the lights out? :r We can adjust the lights, the sound, the TV to any setting we wish.
> 
> I'm not lobbying for the Gaylord or anything......but it is a pretty cool place. We may want to consider the sports bar option as well.....


This sounds great to me know I just need a good location for a Hotel to stay at while we are down there a herfin. We can also go to other locations to we dont have to be limited on one spot but the Gaylord location definitely sounds good to start at.


----------



## snrscnr2003

The date so far is March 25th to the 26th. 2 days of great herfin.


----------



## croatan

I don't know how many possible attendees are golfers, but if we have a few, it might be fun to hit a course one morning. All day herfing, that way!


----------



## snrscnr2003

croatan said:


> I don't know how many possible attendees are golfers, but if we have a few, it might be fun to hit a course one morning. All day herfing, that way!


Well I am not a golfer but if you all want to go Me and my wife can figure something out


----------



## cameroncouch02

snrscnr2003 said:


> Well I am not a golfer but if you all want to go Me and my wife can figure something out


We'll chill out at the bar...actually herfing it up. :r 
Sorry if I don't bring a wife becuase I dont have one.


----------



## snrscnr2003

cameroncouch02 said:


> We'll chill out at the bar...actually herfing it up. :r
> Sorry if I don't bring a wife becuase I dont have one.


Well that is alright just means yah get to chase the wemon down there and man they are hotties


----------



## cameroncouch02

LOL, the more I talk about this the more excited I get. Trying to convince the croatan's to let me crash on the couch.


----------



## snrscnr2003

cameroncouch02 said:


> LOL, the more I talk about this the more excited I get. Trying to convince the croatan's to let me crash on the couch.


 :r Well good luck and if they wont let yah you can come and crash with us in the hotel. Cant wiat to get there and do some herfin


----------



## cameroncouch02

It's a long drive me so I am considering flying. I don't feel like driving 6 hours by myself. But, either way man I am getting pumped for this. There is a homebrew festival thats going on the weekend before that I think I might go to as well with my Dad being a homebrewere and all. We went last year and its really a blast.


----------



## cigar no baka

If we pick a hotel, hopefully lets pick one that doesn't cost too much so we can afford to crash there overnight.


----------



## Xmodius

I hope I can come to the Herf.

I'll drive down if I can, probably 5-5.5 hours from here, but I'm not sure.


----------



## snrscnr2003

cigar no baka said:


> If we pick a hotel, hopefully lets pick one that doesn't cost too much so we can afford to crash there overnight.


I agree I really dont want to pay 100 a night when I can use the extra for Cigars and other goodies while down there


----------



## snrscnr2003

Xmodius said:


> I hope I can come to the Herf.
> 
> I'll drive down if I can, probably 5-5.5 hours from here, but I'm not sure.


I hope so too since yah missed the last one :fu


----------



## Danimal

If we herf at the Gaylord, I will probably stay there if my girlfriend comes along again.


----------



## cigar no baka

So how much are the room rates at Gaylord? Sounds kind of expensive...


----------



## snrscnr2003

Danimal said:


> If we herf at the Gaylord, I will probably stay there if my girlfriend comes along again.


Alright I would like to stay there to I just need to know how much it is going to cost us to stay there per night.


----------



## Danimal

I think the rate was about $160 - $180


----------



## CAOlover

I am in!! :w :al


----------



## cameroncouch02

Danimal said:


> I think the rate was about $160 - $180


Wheres the closest motel 6?? lol.


----------



## snrscnr2003

cameroncouch02 said:


> Wheres the closest motel 6?? lol.


 :r That is funny I will get a room at the Holiday in for about 80 a night which is better for me it is right in the middle of Dallas


----------



## snrscnr2003

CAOlover said:


> I am in!! :w :al


It is about time you jumped in I though you dissapeared :r Welcome back cant wait to herf with yah


----------



## CAOlover

snrscnr2003 said:


> It is about time you jumped in I though you dissapeared :r Welcome back cant wait to herf with yah


I had to see how many people were going this time. I would like to see some new faces instead of your ugly mug........ :tg ........... JUST JOKIN wouldn't miss it. ROUND 2!!! :bx


----------



## snrscnr2003

CAOlover said:


> I had to see how many people were going this time. I would like to see some new faces instead of your ugly mug........ :tg ........... JUST JOKIN wouldn't miss it. ROUND 2!!! :bx


 :r That was pretty funny but hey you know aint nuttin like nockin around some stogies with an okie in hostile territory :bx


----------



## cameroncouch02

How many avid beer drinkers do we have going?


----------



## croatan

Tresputt and I have been known to throw a few (dozen) back on occasion


----------



## snrscnr2003

Well you know when it comes to Cigars and herfin well the drinkin carries it's own weight!!!! I cant wait ready to have some Corona's


----------



## CAOlover

nothin like a cold pint of the black stuff!!!!!!!! :al :al


----------



## snrscnr2003

CAOlover said:


> nothin like a cold pint of the black stuff!!!!!!!! :al :al


You and Your Guinness cant never part without it ohhhh wait cant forget about the Rootbeer :r


----------



## cigar no baka

I will be knocking back bloody marys at first, then scotch. I enjoy beer too but not with cigars.


----------



## cameroncouch02

I was wondering if we could establish the age group we have coming to this?
I'll start by saying im 21.


----------



## Uniputt

cameroncouch02 said:


> I was wondering if we could establish the age group we have coming to this?
> I'll start by saying im 21.


Does it really matter?  The last time we got together at the Gaylord Resort, we had people from the ages of "Under 21/not legal to drink" all the way up to bona-fide old farts. We still had a great time.....

When there is a common interest, I think the whole age thing is thrown out. Shoot, I know people that are in their 40's but still act like they're in their early 20's. Age is just a number, ya know? Who really cares what "number" you are......all that matters is how you feel. Me? I feel 20. All day, every day. (And most nights, too!)


----------



## Uniputt

croatan said:


> Tresputt and I have been known to throw a few (dozen) back on occasion


AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH!!! 

The last meeting at the Gaylord, my wife had about 3 JD and cokes. I think I had about 12. All I remember is that our bar tab was well over $100.

:al

(Rehab is for quitters, and only alcoholics go to meetings)


----------



## croatan

Uniputt said:


> (Rehab is for quitters, and only alcoholics go to meetings)


If truer words have ever been spoken, I must say they have not graced this drunk's ears.


----------



## cameroncouch02

Uniputt said:


> Does it really matter?  The last time we got together at the Gaylord Resort, we had people from the ages of "Under 21/not legal to drink" all the way up to bona-fide old farts. We still had a great time.....
> 
> When there is a common interest, I think the whole age thing is thrown out. Shoot, I know people that are in their 40's but still act like they're in their early 20's. Age is just a number, ya know? Who really cares what "number" you are......all that matters is how you feel. Me? I feel 20. All day, every day. (And most nights, too!)


Wasnt disrepect to the "Old Farts" 

I still go out with my old man and we go to the local B&M and herf it up all the time. My actual herfin buddy is 46 years old. Age isnt a concern for me. Curiousity just got the best of me.


----------



## snrscnr2003

Well heck I am ready to get there and have a great time!!! Layin back the drinks what ever the preference is definitely gonna be fun and cant wait to see everyone there.


----------



## cameroncouch02

snrscnr2003 said:


> Well heck I am ready to get there and have a great time!!! Layin back the drinks what ever the preference is definitely gonna be fun and cant wait to see everyone there.


right on!!!!!!!!


----------



## cigar no baka

Ok, I'm 39, but I've been regressing since I hit 30. So I'm back to about 21 now, and I think I will hit the age of 12 in 9 more years.


----------



## snrscnr2003

cigar no baka said:


> Ok, I'm 39, but I've been regressing since I hit 30. So I'm back to about 21 now, and I think I will hit the age of 12 in 9 more years.


So now the clock of time runs backwards instead of forward :r


----------



## cameroncouch02

snrscnr2003 said:


> So now the clock of time runs backwards instead of forward :r


We have something to look forward to then huh.


----------



## snrscnr2003

cameroncouch02 said:


> We have something to look forward to then huh.


Yes Yes we do :r


----------



## cigar no baka

snrscnr2003 said:


> So now the clock of time runs backwards instead of forward :r


Ya, I'm kind of hoping it stops here, because 21 is about the perfect age. Any younger and I'm gonna get stupid and full of hormones like I was in my teens.


----------



## snrscnr2003

cigar no baka said:


> Ya, I'm kind of hoping it stops here, because 21 is about the perfect age. Any younger and I'm gonna get stupid and full of hormones like I was in my teens.


Ohhh yes the days of puberty :r and chasing anything that will give it up I remember those days.


----------



## snrscnr2003

Well just want to keep this alive so everyone remembers the herf it is only 3 months away so get ready to smoke and joke  I know I am ready


----------



## BeagleOne

I just saw this thread, so here are my two cents... DFW is my vote. I like the Flying Saucer in Sundance Square (near Houston Str.), but also consider the Library about two blocks down. I usually go there when I head downtown and smoke a few cigars with no problems. Also, there is 8.0 that has a large outside area that we could take over if need be. Hotels are soso there, but I think the Clarion would offer fair rates if someone went to talk to them. 

Unless I am out of the state, count me in for the end of March. 

Tony


----------



## croatan

BeagleOne said:


> I just saw this thread, so here are my two cents... DFW is my vote. I like the Flying Saucer in Sundance Square (near Houston Str.), but also consider the Library about two blocks down. I usually go there when I head downtown and smoke a few cigars with no problems. Also, there is 8.0 that has a large outside area that we could take over if need be. Hotels are soso there, but I think the Clarion would offer fair rates if someone went to talk to them.
> 
> Unless I am out of the state, count me in for the end of March.
> 
> Tony


I like the Flying Saucer and 8.0 (even though both make you sit outside to smoke  ) but I detest the Library. It's ok right after work during the week, but come late night it's packed full of kids and wannabe gang-bangers. It's loud, you can't hear yourself or anyone else talk; and it's so packed getting a drink can be almost impossible. There are always police inside and outside the bar because, invariably, two groups of punk kids will decide to have a go at each other. Can you tell I think this place is the scourge of downtown Fort Worth? It is the only bar downtown to which I steadfastly refuse to patronize (well, that and City Streets, but City Streets doesn't really count because no one over 21 wants to go there anyway).

Now that Blade's is closed, my favorite places to smoke downtown are Del Frisco's and Texas de Brazil. The Fox & Hound is also a good place and allows smoking inside--the only drawback is that it can get pretty crowded. For a more "bar" atmosphere with absolutely no pretense, the Black Dog Tavern is also not a bad place--it hosts live blues and jazz some evenings though and can get pretty busy as well.

For the main herf, I still vote for the Gaylord because its spacious (we can all fit in the cigar room), it's relatively private (we can take over the cigar room), it has food and drinks (though they're pricey) and people can stay there overnight if they get over-served (though that's pricey as well).

BeagleOne: do you live in Fort Worth? We should get together for a mini-herf sometime.


----------



## BeagleOne

croatan said:


> BeagleOne: do you live in Fort Worth? We should get together for a mini-herf sometime.


I am in Arlington, because it is closer to my job. I prefer going to downtown Fort Worth. email me offsite and we can see about a mini-herf after the new year.

Tony


----------



## cameroncouch02

I dont care where we decide to have this. I know that my butt will be getting up there for this. The Fox and Hound is what I was thinking. Maybe we can have such a turn out that the Fire Marshall won't allow anyone else in except the herfers. 

I know, wishful thinking. lol


----------



## Uniputt

BeagleOne said:


> I am in Arlington, because it is closer to my job. I prefer going to downtown Fort Worth. email me offsite and we can see about a mini-herf after the new year.
> 
> Tony


Hey BeagleOne....I'm in Arlington, too. I often go to the Cigar Shop on Green Oaks. Glad to finally see another BOTL from my neck of the jungle!


----------



## snrscnr2003

Well either way!!! I am in one way or the other way!!!! heck as far as I care we can switch it up a little from place to place the only bad thing is when we do that cant hardly have any drinks cause we gotta drive


----------



## cigar no baka

No way, we should pick a place in a hotel (Gaylord sounds fine, better and better every day), cause I want to drink and smoke and I do not drink and drive. But I do smoke and drive, especially on long trips.


----------



## croatan

cigar no baka said:


> No way, we should pick a place in a hotel (Gaylord sounds fine, better and better every day), cause I want to drink and smoke and I do not drink and drive. But I do smoke and drive, especially on long trips.


If they didn't want you to drink and drive, they shouldn't have made those cup holders the perfect size for beer cans and roadie cups. 

Seriously, though, I agree with you about the hotel...and about smoking and driving.


----------



## bullitt

cameroncouch02 said:


> I was wondering if we could establish the age group we have coming to this?
> I'll start by saying im 21.


I just joined a few days ago and read about this herf, if it makes you feel any better I'm 23 and still in college. I like to party and drink and burn things occasionally. When I first read about this I felt a little apprehensive about it too... thought it would be an older crowd kinda thing but it sounds like a lot of fun. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Puffy69

Man! I wish I could go..You guys have fun..


----------



## Danimal

I'm 24


----------



## Nooner

is it too early to start considering a date? My new 2006 Cheryl Tiegs poster just came in so I can write it down now! 

Also, anyone have a Cremosa for Uniputt? He still owes us the smoking of one... I can dredge up the old thread(if it still exists) but it might be better left in the past(for all involvled) hehe

***EDIT***

Oops - I'm a ding-dong...



snrscnr2003 said:


> Alright I figured out a date to get together and meet up ew are going to shot for March 25th threw the 27th. This is still flexible if anyone else has a better time to do this in March.
> 
> Thanks JR and hope to see everyone there


going on the Cheryl Tiegs calendar now...


----------



## cameroncouch02

bullitt said:


> I just joined a few days ago and read about this herf, if it makes you feel any better I'm 23 and still in college. I like to party and drink and burn things occasionally. When I first read about this I felt a little apprehensive about it too... thought it would be an older crowd kinda thing but it sounds like a lot of fun. Hope to see you there!


Ill be there. I gotta meet my long lost dad. :r He knows who he his. My weekly herfin buddy is old enough to be my real dad. So age isnt a factor for me, but its just cool to know how old everyone is. I hope to see everyone there.


----------



## snrscnr2003

Nooner said:


> is it too early to start considering a date? My new 2006 Cheryl Tiegs poster just came in so I can write it down now!
> 
> Also, anyone have a Cremosa for Uniputt? He still owes us the smoking of one... I can dredge up the old thread(if it still exists) but it might be better left in the past(for all involvled) hehe
> 
> ***EDIT***
> 
> Oops - I'm a ding-dong...
> 
> going on the Cheryl Tiegs calendar now...


:r to the Cremosa and the dates are March 25th to the 26th 
See Yah there


----------



## cameroncouch02

snrscnr2003 said:


> the dates are March 25th to the 26th


And this is set in stone right?


----------



## Danimal

Does that mean the big herf is on for the 25th? Anything planned for the 26th? It might be better to have the date 24th to 25th since most people will probably be leaving on that Sunday (26th). There's a possiblity I will come up Friday for a pre-herf if anyone plans to go up early as well.


----------



## cameroncouch02

I will probably take off that Friday, and get up there early.


----------



## croatan

I'll be here Friday. It's my birthday  (just in case anyone forgot)


----------



## Uniputt

Personally, I would much rather have this on a Friday/Saturday (the 24th and 25th). I know I can make it for a Friday herf.....not too sure about Saturday (maybe) and Sunday is definitely out for me.



Oh......and my birthday is right around the corner; FEBRUARY 1st (in case anyone forgot! )


----------



## croatan

Uniputt said:


> Personally, I would much rather have this on a Friday/Saturday (the 24th and 25th). I know I can make it for a Friday herf.....not too sure about Saturday (maybe) and Sunday is definitely out for me.
> 
> Oh......and my birthday is right around the corner; FEBRUARY 1st (in case anyone forgot! )


You've just got to turn it around and make everything about you, don't you, Dave? 

I may take Friday off from work, so I'd be good for all day Friday-Saturday herfing (and Sunday, too, if anyone's interested).


----------



## Uniputt

croatan said:


> You've just got to turn it around and make everything about you, don't you, Dave?
> 
> I may take Friday off from work, so I'd be good for all day Friday-Saturday herfing (and Sunday, too, if anyone's interested).


Yup, James.......it's aaaalllll about ME!:r 
I mean, as long as we're talking about birthdays, right?

If you're taking Friday off, how about we get two more of the members here (to make a foursome) and do a little golf course herf/morning buzz/fall down/ball search in the trees/spring sunburn kind of thing........And then go to the Gaylord Friday afternoon for an indoor herf?

I'd be all for that!...........:al


----------



## Danimal

Foursome huh? Sounds nice. I get every Friday off from work so if that's the case that weekend, I'll be down early afternoon Friday. I think the big herf should be Saturday, however, since a lot of people may not be able to make it into Dallas on time with work and all. 

I may bring you a surprise for your birthday present, Dave. (Look at one of Pat's previous posts)


----------



## Uniputt

Danimal said:


> Foursome huh? Sounds nice. I get every Friday off from work so if that's the case that weekend, I'll be down early afternoon Friday. I think the big herf should be Saturday, however, since a lot of people may not be able to make it into Dallas on time with work and all.
> 
> I may bring you a surprise for your birthday present, Dave. (Look at one of Pat's previous posts)


After a particularly extreme night of imbibing volatile liquids recently, my oral surgeon has advised me to promptly refrain from the consumption of any caustic or toxic substances including tobacco. This would include Cremosas, Tamborils, Philles, Swishers, Thompson's etc. He said that would be a definite one-way ticket to hell.

(And I ain't goin' back, dammit!):fu

However, I may be induced to sustain major collateral damage (I.E. "Take one for the team") if sufficient emergency procedures were in place. (Immediate deployment of Cuban countermeasures).


----------



## Suburbahick

Uniputt said:


> After a particularly extreme night of imbibing volatile liquids recently, my oral surgeon has advised me to promptly refrain from the consumption of any caustic or toxic substances including tobacco. This would include Cremosas, Tamborils, Philles, Swishers, Thompson's etc. He said that would be a definite one-way ticket to hell.
> 
> (And I ain't goin' back, dammit!):fu
> 
> However, I may be induced to sustain major collateral damage (I.E. "Take one for the team") if sufficient emergency procedures were in place. (Immediate deployment of Cuban countermeasures).


lets get back on topic...

just to be clear
What is the exact date and location?


----------



## cameroncouch02

its the 25/26 of march. Be there or dont come at all.


----------



## snrscnr2003

Okay i will be down there on the 24th threw the 26th on this day later on I am driving back home so I will be there the whole weekend know i would love to get together also on the 24th for a great starter ofthe weekend herf. Well anyways cant wait to see and meet yah all.


----------



## BeagleOne

Have we all agreed on a location for this? I am game for all three days if possible, but I need to know where it will be at? If DFW area, I am still pulling for Fort Worth.


----------



## snrscnr2003

BeagleOne said:


> Have we all agreed on a location for this? I am game for all three days if possible, but I need to know where it will be at? If DFW area, I am still pulling for Fort Worth.


We decided Gaylord is the place to meet and go so that is the place


----------



## txmatt

I actually MIGHT be able to sneak over to the Gaylord that weekend. I will fill in Aaron (Hungsolo) to be sure he knows about this herf as well.

-Matt-


----------



## croatan

txmatt said:


> I actually MIGHT be able to sneak over to the Gaylord that weekend. I will fill in Aaron (Hungsolo) to be sure he knows about this herf as well.
> 
> -Matt-


Great. Hope you can make it, Matt.


----------



## cameroncouch02

Dude, Im so Pumped for this. Can't wait.


----------



## Danimal

Matt, hope to see you there! 

I think I've convinced my girlfriend to come back down with me again. Looking forward to this guys.


----------



## croatan

Danimal said:


> Matt, hope to see you there!
> 
> I think I've convinced my girlfriend to come back down with me again. Looking forward to this guys.


Excellent, Dan. We really enjoyed meeting her last time. We've got to get her smokgin this time, though


----------



## cigar no baka

No way my wife would come with me but count me in, I will be there!!!

I have a travel agency banquet at the Gaylord the first weekend of March, so I can do some scouting and give a report of what I see if anyone wants to hear me blather.


----------



## snrscnr2003

cigar no baka said:


> No way my wife would come with me but count me in, I will be there!!!
> 
> I have a travel agency banquet at the Gaylord the first weekend of March, so I can do some scouting and give a report of what I see if anyone wants to hear me blather.


Send me the Gaylord's information so I can make reservations to stay there that weekend Thanks


----------



## txmatt

Well I planted the suggestion last night and didn't get an outright "No" from the boss so I think I will be able to make a Saturday appearance.  I think early afternoon will be my best bet to still have the evening for family time.

This should be fun. 
-Matt-


----------



## CAOlover

Where is everyone staying so i can get an idea of what hotels are out there


----------



## snrscnr2003

CAOlover said:


> Where is everyone staying so i can get an idea of what hotels are out there


I am staying at the Gaylord it is easierto where I can get sauced and not worry about drivin anywhere. So plan on stayin there :s


----------



## cigar no baka

I will probably be staying at the Gaylord too, here is their website if anyone else is interested in making a booking.
http://www.gaylordhotels.com/gaylordtexan/


----------



## BeagleOne

Oh hell yeah I am going to this now!!! I thought Gaylord was in the Panhandle area, but this in only 10 minutes from my apartment in Arlington!!! I am there on all of the days!!! Who is the organizer for this?


----------



## Uniputt

BeagleOne said:


> Oh hell yeah I am going to this now!!! I thought Gaylord was in the Panhandle area, but this in only 10 minutes from my apartment in Arlington!!! I am there on all of the days!!! Who is the organizer for this?


Well, to be honest, there isn't an actual official organizer of this herf.

Last fall several members were trying to get together for a little "impromtu" herf, and no one could agree on when and where. So I just announced that I would be at the Gaylord on a specific date and time and invited anyone who wanted to come to do so. The idea of a huge sports bar with a 50 foot wide TV and separate cigar lounge sounded fun.....

So, about a dozen or so people showed up to share a few stogies, laugh a bit, and down a few cold ones. We had just given birth to yet another Texas herf.

We had such a good time that the idea was posed to do it again, and well, here you have it. It should prove to be even better than the last one by the looks of it!

The only concern I have is space in the cigar lounge. I am willing to bet that we're giong to use up all the nice leather recliners, and will have to wind up moving the whole meet into the larger sports bar. (Not that it's a bad thing, mind you!!


----------



## snrscnr2003

Uniputt said:


> Well, to be honest, there isn't an actual official organizer of this herf.
> 
> Last fall several members were trying to get together for a little "impromtu" herf, and no one could agree on when and where. So I just announced that I would be at the Gaylord on a specific date and time and invited anyone who wanted to come to do so. The idea of a huge sports bar with a 50 foot wide TV and separate cigar lounge sounded fun.....
> 
> So, about a dozen or so people showed up to share a few stogies, laugh a bit, and down a few cold ones. We had just given birth to yet another Texas herf.
> 
> We had such a good time that the idea was posed to do it again, and well, here you have it. It should prove to be even better than the last one by the looks of it!
> 
> The only concern I have is space in the cigar lounge. I am willing to bet that we're giong to use up all the nice leather recliners, and will have to wind up moving the whole meet into the larger sports bar. (Not that it's a bad thing, mind you!!


Excellent man and to think in about 7 weeks Ohhh Boyyyy I am getting ancy why cant it be today???


----------



## snrscnr2003

Just a reminder about the nice 3 state herf. Make your reservations gonna be one heck of a party.


----------



## CAOlover

HELL YES! can't wait buying isoms as i type


----------



## snrscnr2003

CAOlover said:


> HELL YES! can't wait buying isoms as i type


MMMMM yummy you said you were bringing them???? :r Hech I will have some CAO's for yah. Did yah get a room at the Gaylord?


----------



## CAOlover

ya my dad got me some good rates brought the price down alot.


----------



## CAOlover

:r bring the box HA HA so funny you are! they aren't that good just some no name i think Punch Punch ya that was it and some h. uppman nothin special you wouldn't like them!:al :r :r


----------



## snrscnr2003

CAOlover said:


> :r bring the box HA HA so funny you are! they aren't that good just some no name i think Punch Punch ya that was it and some h. uppman nothin special you wouldn't like them!:al :r :r


Now that is funny Punch Punch is my favorite Cigar so know you have to bring them hehehehehhe


----------



## cameroncouch02

CAOlover said:


> Where is everyone staying so i can get an idea of what hotels are out there


Hotel Croatan is where I am staying.


----------



## CAOlover

snrscnr2003 said:


> Now that is funny Punch Punch is my favorite Cigar so know you have to bring them hehehehehhe


:r Ill bring the domestics punch b/c you can't handle the fine cigars :r


----------



## CAOlover

Intresting fact: the dates we picked are in the middle of spring break!


----------



## CAOlover

This sucks since its spring break and i did not consider that in with the hotel being competely full they recommended the Embassy Suites which is nice one its across from the gaylord and down the street from the basspro shop and we could probably have a gathering (Embassy Suites) there since the gaylord is so full we should make sure we have a place we can smoke and sit and not have standing room only just a thought. think about it!


----------



## croatan

CAOlover said:


> This sucks since its spring break and i did not consider that in with the hotel being competely full they recommended the Embassy Suites which is nice one its across from the gaylord and down the street from the basspro shop and we could probably have a gathering (Embassy Suites) there since the gaylord is so full we should make sure we have a place we can smoke and sit and not have standing room only just a thought. think about it!


Wow, that never even crossed my mind.


----------



## cigar no baka

Maybe we reschedule for a week when the Gaylord is not full up?


----------



## Uniputt

It's probably pretty late in the game to be changing locations at this point. 
I don't even know if Embassy Suites allows smoking outside of private designated-smoking rooms. heck, I'll bet that they don't even have a cigar lounge.

The Gaylord can accomodate a large number of people in the sports bar, and I know they allow cigar smoking there because I've done it on a few occasions. My friends have as well.

Spring Breakers.
Huh.
Me thinks that we'll have enough drunken monkeys/apes/gorillas to easily dispatch those who would otherwise deprive us of our herf. Run'em out, I say!:mn

_The only thing we have to fear is fear itself!_


----------



## Uniputt

cigar no baka said:


> Maybe we reschedule for a week when the Gaylord is not full up?


THE SHOW MUST GO ON!


----------



## croatan

Uniputt said:


> THE SHOW MUST GO ON!


Yeah, I tend to agree. Has anyone called out there to confirm what kind of a crowd we might be in for? Dave, did you say that they won't reserve the room for us?


----------



## Uniputt

Last summer when I made all the arrangements for the Gaylord Herf, the supervisor in charge told me that they can only reserve the cigar lounge on weekdays. (Sunday through Thursday). 

I will go ahead and call them right now and report back my findings in a few minutes. We may be able to reserve a large section of the Texas Station 
sports bar.


----------



## Uniputt

Okay here's the deal:

I called and spoke to someone in the Texas Station Sports bar. She said they do parties all the time in a separate room, and that we could probably reserve it for a fee. She went and got the manager.

The manager told me that you can indeed reserve the cigar lounge, and, in fact, the whole cigar lounge/bar area provided that the minimum was met. He said that in order to do so, it must be done through the proper salesperson. He said that he thought the fee was about $500. (Small change for each person, provided we get enought people.....and not really a bad deal to have the whole lounge, bar, tvs/sound system, golf simulator, etc. to ourselves)

He gave me the name and number of the lady in charge of such things-and wouldn't you know it-it's the same lady I talked to last summer. So I've left a message for her to call me on my cell phone regarding a reservation for 40 or 50 people as soon as possible. (Is this number probably correct, considering some may bring their friend or wife?)

So rest assured, I'm on it. I'll report back here immediately upon hearing from her. I sure hope this manager at the Texas Station Sports bar wasn't blowing smoke. It would be "hellacool" to have the whole thing to ourselves. We'll see.


----------



## croatan

Cool, Dave. Thanks.


----------



## Uniputt

croatan said:


> Cool, Dave. Thanks.


Don't thank me just yet!

If I can meet with success in getting this to work out, you (cough.... and anyone else so inclined, cough, cough....)are more than welcome to remand payment in the form of a Cuban disbursment in lieu of a thank-you.


----------



## croatan

Uniputt said:


> Don't thank me just yet!
> 
> If I can meet with success in getting this to work out, you (cough.... and anyone else so inclined, cough, cough....)are more than welcome to remand payment in the form of a Cuban disbursment in lieu of a thank-you.


My friend, I'll be quite happy to disburse whatever Cubans you might have on hand.


----------



## Uniputt

croatan said:


> My friend, I'll be quite happy to disburse whatever Cubans you might have on hand.


:sl
:r


----------



## cigar no baka

OK, original date it is then. I guess I'll try to find a Candlewood Suites nearby.


----------



## snrscnr2003

CAOlover said:


> This sucks since its spring break and i did not consider that in with the hotel being competely full they recommended the Embassy Suites which is nice one its across from the gaylord and down the street from the basspro shop and we could probably have a gathering (Embassy Suites) there since the gaylord is so full we should make sure we have a place we can smoke and sit and not have standing room only just a thought. think about it!


Ohhh crap that is right Man oh Man spring break hummmm herfin is now going to South Padre J/K :mn Well I will see what I can do


----------



## snrscnr2003

CAOlover said:


> :r Ill bring the domestics punch b/c you can't handle the fine cigars :r


Ohhh young grasshopper I was spoiled from the begging somkin ISOM while in the service I tell that was the one I smoked all the time Punch Punch


----------



## CAOlover

snrscnr2003 said:


> Ohhh young grasshopper I was spoiled from the begging somkin ISOM while in the service I tell that was the one I smoked all the time Punch Punch


Oh OLD Grasshopper you are correct but who was asking for them him.................thats right you:r All kidding aside i will be more then happy to bring some for you my fallo okie!:w :w


----------



## Danimal

Anyone have a list of who's coming?

Danimal
Cigarnobaka
Croatan
Uniputt

Add your name to the list


----------



## Danimal

More than likely I have that Friday off from work so I'll head up that afternoon. Anyone interested in a dinner that night at a cigar-friendly restaurant to eat, smoke etc?


----------



## CAOlover

Danimal said:


> Anyone have a list of who's coming?
> 
> Danimal
> Cigarnobaka
> Croatan
> Uniputt
> 
> Add your name to the list


CAOlover
snrscnr2003


----------



## BeagleOne

I am IN!!!  

Also, those coming through Fort Worth, the Macanudo Ambassador Event is going on at the Tobacco Lane "On the Square" 5 - 9 pm on March 24. Kevin usually does a good event and he is more than happy to help out herfers for this event.


----------



## tedwj

Danimal
Cigarnobaka
Croatan
Uniputt
CAOlover
snrscnr2003
BeagleOne
tedwj + 1 maybe...My better half doesn't know if she wants to tag along or not


----------



## BeagleOne

Any more news from the tri-state jungle?


----------



## croatan

If there's interest, I was considering holding a preherf at our condo on Thursday. It's not terribly large, so if there's a whole lot of interest, we might move to Pop's Safari Lounge (cigar bar).

So, anyone going to be in town on Thursday?


----------



## CAOlover

No sorry sounds like a good idea though


----------



## CAOlover

Is there any news or updates in what going on ?:w


----------



## Danimal

croatan said:


> If there's interest, I was considering holding a preherf at our condo on Thursday. It's not terribly large, so if there's a whole lot of interest, we might move to Pop's Safari Lounge (cigar bar).
> 
> So, anyone going to be in town on Thursday?


Doubt I'll be there Thursday unless I leave work early (which may be possible). I will prob be there early afternoon Friday, however.


----------



## cameroncouch02

I'm out now because of car trouble digging into my budget. I hate that I am gonna have to miss this. Unless there was a miracle that I wasnt the only one from Permian Basin heading up there.


----------



## BeagleOne

I am still in, I live near by. I am thinking over the Thursday option in FW, but I have to see if I can work out of my Summit office on Friday AM.


----------



## Uniputt

The lady from the Gaylord quoted me some rediculous prices for reserving the lounge, and was supposed to call me back with more information. I still have not heard anythign from her. 

I'll give her a call on Monday when she is back in the office. She's gonna have to get us a better price that waht she quoted. (She was saying that we'd have to guarantee that each person would spend $250 PER HOUR! Now I can drink/eat alot, but that's insane. Especially for a party as large as our's. I don't think they'd receive that kind of income on their best of days......) 

I'll follow up and keep everyone posted. Rest assured, I'll use my best sales tactics to negotiate the best deal possible!


----------



## croatan

Uniputt said:


> She was saying that we'd have to guarantee that each person would spend $250 PER HOUR!


That's nuts.


----------



## Uniputt

UPDATE:

I've left another message for the person at Gaylord to call me back about reserving the cigar lounge/bar on Saturday the 25th. She hasn't called me back yet.

I'll let you know what she says if/when she calls.


----------



## Danimal

So far:

Danimal (+ 2 guests possibly) 
Cigarnobaka
Croatan
Uniputt
CAOlover
snrscnr2003
BeagleOne
tedwj + 1 maybe


----------



## croatan

I should be + a couple as well.


----------



## txmatt

Bad news.... The wife is taking my daughter to a wedding up in Ohio that weekend now. This means I will have my son the whole weekend and woon't be able to make the herf. I really was hoping to meet several of you, Uni, Danimal, Croatan, etc..

Hopefully the next one!
-Matt-


----------



## croatan

Sorry to hear that, Matt. You sure you don't want to bring him along? He could probably handle a mini or a club, right? Seriously, that's a shame. I was looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Uniputt

Newest update:

I talked at great lengths with the person in charge of reservations at the Gaylord. The cigar bar/lounge is available from 11:00 to 6:00 on Saturday the 25th. That is the only time slot available for private reservations.

I was able to negotiate a price of $250 per hour for the area. (Doesn't matter how many people, that is just a flat rate that I negotiated. And it's a helluva lot better than that price per person, as previously quoted!)

I was originally figuring around 40 people including spouses, friends, etc. But now it looks like the venerable Texas herf has shrunken to the size of one of those cheesy east-coast herfs.  Shit. :BS Not good for all those who call themselves proud Texans! I was really hoping that we could make this a rather large outing......but it's starting to look doubtful as many are bowing out at the eleventh hour. 

So. 
The question is "Do we reserve?" or "Do we not reserve?". Let me know how everyone wants to proceed. And let's be quick about this, ladies and gentlemen, as there is only one week left. If we are going to reserve this place, then we need to do it FAST!:z I need head counts, hours to reserve, and MONEY! 

Okay, talk it up ya'll. I'm listening.o


----------



## CAOlover

I'm game for whatever you guy's think of


----------



## Uniputt

A little clarification here:

Just so you know, it is not necessary to reserve the bar/lounge for the entire time slot of 11-6. (That's just when we COULD reserve it if we wanted to...). If we'd rather, we can reserve it for only a few hours......

Discuss.


----------



## croatan

If we don't reserve it, what are the odds it will be available anyway?


----------



## Danimal

I think with the smaller group size, a reservation would not really be necessary to find some seats and smoke. Besides, the best time to get together in my opinion, is after dinner, which would be 7/8 pm. I think it would be nice (if everyone can make it) to have a dinner somewhere together either at the hotel or elsewhere and then get together for a smoke or two or 5.


----------



## Uniputt

croatan said:


> If we don't reserve it, what are the odds it will be available anyway?


Personally, I think it probably will be available. (That's why we have the opportunity to reserve it......I think they're not that busy during the day; even on a weekend...)

Additionally, I think the logistics of getting everyone's money together and securing the space in in timely fashion may be a bit difficult. Specifically: My fellow gorillas don't expect me to fork over all the money myself, and then MAYBE get repaid (if enough people show up and pay)......or do you?


----------



## Danimal

Dave, Thanks for doing this BTW.


----------



## Uniputt

Danimal said:


> Dave, Thanks for doing this BTW.


:r You can thank me later!! :w


----------



## croatan

You know, we can always just get there early, camp out, and smoke cigars all day. Kind of reserving the room without paying for it


----------



## Danimal

croatan said:


> You know, we can always just get there early, camp out, and smoke cigars all day. Kind of reserving the room without paying for it


That's what I was thinking too. I'm down.


----------



## Uniputt

I hear Croatan has an extensive weapons cache that we can tap. Who wants to volunteer to sit by the entrance as an armed guard/sentry and ask people what the secret code word is for admittance? 

By the way.......What is the secret code word?


----------



## croatan

Uniputt said:


> By the way.......What is the secret code word?


Cremosa.


----------



## Uniputt

croatan said:


> Cremosa.


:bn

:BS

:fu

:r

:mn


----------



## CAOlover

So whats up with the weather is this herf still on last i herd grapevine was underwater or was i hearing things?


----------



## croatan

We got a lot of rain over the weekend, but all is well. I even saw golfers on the course as I pulled into the house today.


----------



## BeagleOne

croatan said:


> We got a lot of rain over the weekend, but all is well. I even saw golfers on the course as I pulled into the house today.


Are you sure they won't FW Fire Dept in scuba gear? :r

The area isn't too bad, but it will be cool by the weekend.


----------



## CAOlover

stupid question but for those of us driving in from oklahoma will i need to get a boat?


----------



## BeagleOne

CAOlover said:


> stupid question but for those of us driving in from oklahoma will i need to get a boat?


"The only stupid question is the ones not asked." That was a old motto I used at my old work place. No boat needed, but bring a jacket. The weather is going to be in the 50s and 60s this weekend.


----------



## CAOlover

Can't wait! Been on cigar buying mode for 4wks


----------



## Uniputt

The weather should be fine, everybody. The rain we had is practically gone, except for a few isolated hard-hit areas. Lake Grapevine is still below normal levels...so that will give you an idea of how much rain fell near the Gaylord. The flooding you may have seen on the news was ocurring in a "band" that extended from southwest Fort Worth through a small part of Arlington/Grand Prairie to the northeast, and then extending into Dallas county in the same direction. The areas around Grapevine Lake were spared the brunt of the storms.


So what time is everyone expected to arrive? What time do we all want to start drinkin' and hangin' out? Let's try to get a time from everybody and have an official "start time" that everyone can shoot for. I'd hate for someone to show up there only to have to sit around for 3 hours waiting for one of us to show up! 

Again, please discuss!


----------



## croatan

My Saturday is completely free, so Croatanita and I were thinking about getting out there around lunch time. We may have some other friends who won't arrive until late in the evening, but if anyone wants to herf a little early, we'll head out there.


----------



## CAOlover

I will be getting in on Friday probably around 1 or 2 can't wait


----------



## BeagleOne

I should be showing up sometime in the early evening on Friday and in the afternoon on Saturday. I have to hit up Up In Smoke before hand and drag some fellow herfers to the Gaylord with me. Where are we meeting there again?


----------



## croatan

Ok, here's my current plan:

Friday evening: Herfing at Pop's Safari Bar. (Friends and family are meeting there for my birthday--anyone who wants to trek over to Fort Worth is welcome.)

Saturday morning: Herfing/Golf with Tresputt. Anyone else want to play?

Saturday afternoon/evening: Herfing at the Gaylord.


----------



## Danimal

Friday: Arrive Dallas/FW around 3 PM - Rest of afternoon/evening unknown
Saturday: Go to Gaylord at time undecided

Should we exchange cell #'s?


----------



## croatan

Danimal said:


> Friday: Arrive Dallas/FW around 3 PM - Rest of afternoon/evening unknown
> Saturday: Go to Gaylord at time undecided
> 
> Should we exchange cell #'s?


Good idea, Dan. Tresputt already has mine. I'll pm it to you.

Do you have any interest in coming to Pop's tomorrow? It's a cigar bar/restaurant. Very cool place.


----------



## Danimal

I just may do that. I'll be in town with 2 friends so not 100% sure yet.


----------



## croatan

Danimal said:


> I just may do that. I'll be in town with 2 friends so not 100% sure yet.


Cool. Your girflriend making the trip?


----------



## Danimal

croatan said:


> Cool. Your girflriend making the trip?


Unfortunately not. Her grandfather just passed away this morning. I am bringing another friend from Houston and another friend who moved to Dallas last month... both cigar newbies but hopefully this will be a nice intro.


----------



## croatan

Danimal said:


> Unfortunately not. Her grandfather just passed away this morning.


Sorry to hear that. Please give her our condolences.


----------



## BeagleOne

croatan said:


> Good idea, Dan. Tresputt already has mine. I'll pm it to you.
> 
> Do you have any interest in coming to Pop's tomorrow? It's a cigar bar/restaurant. Very cool place.


I might meet you there later. I had a small change in plans so I have to stay in Fort Worth this weekend to babysit my Beagle. I still plan on making an appearance at the Gaylord on Friday night, then head back to FW later on.


----------



## snrscnr2003

I am going to try to make an appearance Saturday night. I have been very busy with trying to get my business going so i am sorry that I have not posted here in awhile. Hope to make there


----------



## Danimal

Looks like I can't make it to dinner. My friend has to help his dad w/ something so we won't be leaving Houston till 3.. if things change, I'll call.


----------



## tedwj

Hey I should be out to the Gaylord about 5:00 or 6:00. I pm'd croatan. But if things change or y'all have changed plans pm or email or IM me.


----------



## BeagleOne

tedwj said:


> Hey I should be out to the Gaylord about 5:00 or 6:00. I pm'd croatan. But if things change or y'all have changed plans pm or email or IM me.


I should be there around the same time. Where are we meeting at in the Gaylord?


----------



## Danimal

Sorry if I missed some of you guys. I was there from about 2-8 pm, had a few cigars and left after dinner.


----------



## croatan

Sorry I missed you, Daniel. I arrived much later than I had planned.

BeagleOne, Tedwj, CAOlover, it was great meeting you guys.


----------



## Uniputt

croatan said:


> Sorry I missed you, Daniel. I arrived much later than I had planned.
> 
> BeagleOne, Tedwj, CAOlover, it was great meeting you guys.


:tpd:

Thanks again for making it, all of you. It's really a shame that moer could've showed. Next time, no excuses!!


----------



## Danimal

croatan said:


> Sorry I missed you, Daniel. I arrived much later than I had planned.
> 
> BeagleOne, Tedwj, CAOlover, it was great meeting you guys.


When 7pm rolled around and it was only me and CAOlover, my friends and I just decided to eat and leave.


----------



## Uniputt

Danimal said:


> When 7pm rolled around and it was only me and CAOlover, my friends and I just decided to eat and leave.


James and I played golf that day. We performed our dissappearing bottle act on the course. :al  I finally got home around 5:30, changed and didn't make it to the Gaylord until about 10 minutes after you left (according to Patrick).

The lounge did fill up with quite a few people, though. I think I fianlly left around 1:30 in the morning......all I know was that it was "last call" and they turned the lights up on us!

(I hate it when that happens!!!:BS ):r


----------



## BeagleOne

Brothers of the Leaf!!! Thanks for a great (althought smaller than expected) Herf. For my first CS herf, it was quite good. I really enjoyed the lounge and will have to make sure the bachelor's party is reserved there for next year. 

It was a pleasure meeting ya and having a few drinks :al and many fine cigars  . I look forward to getting together more often now. 

Tony


----------



## cigar no baka

Sorry I could not make it y'all. Allergies are freaking killing me as spring has sprung, and I've had maybe a handful of decent nights sleeps in the last three to four weeks.


----------



## Suburbahick

so the question is... when is the next one (one I can make)


----------

